# Printer advice please!



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We're thinking of getting a new printer, don't want to spend a fortune but I want something that is easy to use & prints colour & photo's. I've read Which but quite often their reviews aren't based on long term use of a product & the best buy Canon printer seems to have problems with the ink heads after a while so am a bit loathe to part with my money if that is going to happen! PLus the ost of ink cartridges seems to be an issue too 

Has anyone got a printer they would recc(under £100 & pref nearer the £50 mark!) that works well & doesn't cost a fortune to run??

thanks


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi PW we have a HP Photosmart all in one printer, scanner, copier, which we have found really good paid about £40 for it and we can get both inks from Amazon for about £25 (for both), or check out the kodak ones as kodak are claiming they are cheaper to run than any other printer. Hope you find something suitable and in your price range.


----------

